# Arch deep clean



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Done all the arches today new liners, nuts bolts etc. Gave them all a good clean. Removed water bottle as there was some dirt I could not get 2 :wink: All arches done satin black. Totally knackered now so going to have some beers and chill for the rest of the night.




























Cheers stevie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good work mate I am getting ready to make a star on the qS arches ASAP fancy giving me a hand :wink:


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Good work mate I am getting ready to make a star on the qS arches ASAP fancy giving me a hand :wink:


No problem fella, just got to give mine another coat first. Just waiting to find a caliper to take the rs4 dics I got there moooooosive

Stevie


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Looking good Stevie 8hrs work well done  you'll be on your 4th pint by now


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

trev said:


> Looking good Stevie 8hrs work well done  you'll be on your 4th pint by now


Was getting well hacked off Trev the garage is ok if your 4ft. On my 6th Stella now, so watch out for the dodgy posts :lol: 
That was a classic with the jak n box lorry. Im leaving the brakes to the pro's im actually tired of cleaning................ well until 2mo anyway.

Stevie


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

L9WTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good Stevie 8hrs work well done  you'll be on your 4th pint by now
> ...


Lol your girl was on to evelyn says she is moving your stuff into the garage as your more in their than the house  is that why your wanting a radiator fitted  
I found that rear valance for you


----------

